# High CPU Usage, choppy streaming video



## cpjacobs (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am a new member on this forum, but I was hoping I could get some expert advice.

A couple months ago, really out of nowhere, I started experiencing problems on my Dell Latitude D620 laptop. After watching streaming video for about 5 minutes, the video got real choppy and the CPU usage was near 100%. The only way to fix the problem was to restart the computer.

After talking to dell representatives, they said I needed a new hard drive, so I went and bought a brand new hard drive, reinstalled windows xp, but I STILL have the same problem!

Just an FYI, I have had this problem with every browser I have tried (Firefox, IE, and Chrome), so it's not a browser problem, and I also have the latest version of flash.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like a software issue, but you had the hard drive replaced and restored which will typically eliminate software as a cause. Check the fan cooling your processor it may need to be cleaned out.

To be certain its not software I would recommend you download ubuntu linux iso and burn the disk. Boot off the cd and "try ubuntu" so that you can boot into the operating system with out installing it. Once in, open up firefox and give it a try. You may have to install flash though, which should be hard.

If you still get the same problem I would just send it in for repair. You have have some weird issue with your video bga chip such as cracked solider joints or maybe just over heating. So clean it out and make sure its not software, then consider sending it in. 

Good luck.


----------



## cpjacobs (Jul 8, 2010)

I just cleaned out my processor fan about two months ago, however when I opened up my laptop and looked at the fan, it looked clean, but it wouldn't spin. Turns out there was a large dust clump in between two fan blades that was causing the fan to not spin. Hopefully this solved my problem!


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

flash is a hog on resources. just keep that in mind


----------



## cpjacobs (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been testing this out for the last couple days now, and everything is back to normal! I'm just upset that Dell convinced me that my only option was to replace my hard drive when the problem was completed unrelated to the hard drive. I wish I had found this place sooner!


----------



## techashobby (Aug 23, 2010)

cpjacobs said:


> I've been testing this out for the last couple days now, and everything is back to normal! I'm just upset that Dell convinced me that my only option was to replace my hard drive when the problem was completed unrelated to the hard drive. I wish I had found this place sooner!


hi, its just to re-affirm your finding and for other who may also come across such choppy video streaming problems with all types of laptops and desktops. 

Yes, the main problem and almost 9 out of 10 times I found cpu cooling or overall computer cooling is the main culprit. I have 4 laptops and 1 dell dimension 4700c desktop which me and my family members frequently use, show such problems from time to time and I do first thing is to clean the computer for all clogged ventilation and dirts. I have found this helpful 9 out of 10 times and hope this is also true for in general. So please do a cleaning project before venturing into software and driver upgrades etc. 

For cleaning you can easily find some tutorials for your specific models on internet.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

cpjacobs said:


> I just cleaned out my processor fan about two months ago, however when I opened up my laptop and looked at the fan, it looked clean, but it wouldn't spin. Turns out there was a large dust clump in between two fan blades that was causing the fan to not spin. Hopefully this solved my problem!


Yea that'll do it. Glad that fixed your issue. :smile:


----------

